# Anyone use Uber GoBank Debit?



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

Besides free cash outs, are there any other cool benefits for applying to their debit card?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, you get to have Uber as your bank.
They do SUCH a good job at everything else, I can't wait till they start offering Uber Dental Program.


----------



## birkenstock (Jul 5, 2017)

Ok I'm sorry but UberBastid comment really is spot on.

In all seriousness, until I stop building time into my schedule to pursue exercises in futility several times a week, making sure they credit me for something as small as a 1.3 multiplier on a $5 fare, I don't trust them with my money any more than I absolutely must. I don't even use the "cash out" option because I don't want to give them a penny more than they owe me AND I don't trust them.

Besides, IMHO, using their banking probably lets them earn more interest on my earnings. That's purely conjecture on my part, but even after only a month driving with Uber, I can see a lot of BS with them.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

If it wasn't for the daily cashouts I wouldn't even be working for UberEats anymore. I can cash out to my bank's debit card but it costs .50 cents each time. The Go Bank debit card is free and is just like any other checking account/debit card so I like it.


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

birkenstock said:


> Besides, IMHO, using their banking probably lets them earn more interest on my earnings. .


just a question.... if Uber doesn't payout until Thursday... how would they have your money before thursday... and how would they earn interest on it...?


----------



## birkenstock (Jul 5, 2017)

CanadianUberMan said:


> just a question.... if Uber doesn't payout until Thursday... how would they have your money before thursday... and how would they earn interest on it...?


Lol! Good point, CanadianUberMan My mistake. I guess my "thinking put loud before I thought it through" conjecture goes to show how much I absolutely distrust Uber corp with my money. They seem to take advantage of every stinking opportunity to disadvantage drivers, one penny at a time. *sigh*


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Stopped using it months ago. You should too. Very easy to hack, good luck with customer service or getting a refund. Been there, thank god it was only $70. Imagine if all my earning were deposited in that card...Don't want that to happen to you or another driver.

PM me if you need more info.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I can only say it has been no different than any of my other debit cards.


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

I like the money vault. I put in a percentage of my earnings for repairs in it and use that money for repairs or maintenance as needed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> I can only say it has been no different than any of my other debit cards.


And, it won't be any different. Until ... IT IS. 
And then you'll have UBER to deal with to get the mess straightened out.
LoL
You are new here, Cat. Maybe, just MAYBE there are old timers here that know a little bit more than you.
Just maybe. Consider it.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Right now... IT'S NOT.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

best of luck to you


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

birkenstock said:


> Ok I'm sorry but UberBastid comment really is spot on.
> 
> In all seriousness, until I stop building time into my schedule to pursue exercises in futility several times a week, making sure they credit me for something as small as a 1.3 multiplier on a $5 fare, I don't trust them with my money any more than I absolutely must. I don't even use the "cash out" option because I don't want to give them a penny more than they owe me AND I don't trust them.
> 
> Besides, IMHO, using their banking probably lets them earn more interest on my earnings. That's purely conjecture on my part, but even after only a month driving with Uber, I can see a lot of BS with them.


Then quit crying and go to Lyft or quit driving. Yall new drivers are a bunch or crybabies lol. And FYI its not Uber's bank. It's a green dot card. Why u think the edge of the card is green smh.



UberBastid said:


> And, it won't be any different. Until ... IT IS.
> And then you'll have UBER to deal with to get the mess straightened out.
> LoL
> You are new here, Cat. Maybe, just MAYBE there are old timers here that know a little bit more than you.
> Just maybe. Consider it.


The irony in this post is too much lol.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Then quit crying and go to Lyft or quit driving. Yall new drivers are a bunch or crybabies lol. And FYI its not Uber's bank. It's a green dot card. Why u think the edge of the card is green smh.
> 
> The irony in this post is too much lol.


Well at least somebody realizes that it is not Uber's bank they just have a partnership. As far as just the debit card itself, it is no different than any other debit card. I use both my bank's debit card and the GoBank debit card for instant pay. The GoBank is free, any other bank costs .50 cent to cash out. Other than that there is no difference. It is a Visa card too so can be used anywhere Visa is accepted.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

mr. mean gene said:


> Besides free cash outs, are there any other cool benefits for applying to their debit card?


I have been using it for over a year if not had one issue at all I find it very convenient I use it to pay for my gas my oil changes any parts that I made by for the car and at the end of the month I print it all out and send it to my CPA it works very well I've not had one issue with it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Green dot is prolly worse than Uber.
Maybe Uber took business lessons from them.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

It has nothing to do with Green Dot. It is a regular debit card like any other debit card.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think my gut reaction to this is based in early child hood.
I grew up in a "company town". Everybody there worked for "the" company. And, almost every business was owned by "the" company. A worker could charge food at the company grocery store. They could get clothes at the company clothing store. There was a company hardware store. Doctors, dentists, vets, auto repair ... all company stores. When payday came around there was little, if any left; the charges were deducted from you pay envelope. Very convenient. A service that "the" company provided. 
It felt a lot like slavery. Debt slavery. 
My dad refused to shop there. We'd drive out of our way to get to, what he called, 'a real store'. IF he bought anything from a company store, he'd pay cash for it. No charges. 
I remember him telling a neighbor once, "You'll have a lot more money, and your money will go further, if you don't shop at company stores." Neighbor thought he was crazy, its so "much more convenient". But, he was always running out of money - and we didn't. 
Why is 'the' company offering me these perks? The goodness of their heart? Uber is a kind and caring boss, that only wants the best for its drivers? No? Then WHY are they offering these wonderful benefits?

So, from a very young age I was taught to keep the job, and the personal life separate. Very separate. 
When 'the company' offers me services in my personal life I get uncomfortable. Even if it saves me two cents per gallon on gas. I have my own bank, and there is no doubt who they work for. I have my own discount gas card - and they answer to me. 
Free stuff is often too expensive.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

The problem is that you think Gobank=Uber but they are two separate entities.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yup. So was the coal company. And the grocery store. And the landlord. And the town doctor. But they all took company script and offered to automatically and simply deduct it from your pay.
Creating slaves.
A good gig for _almost_ everybody.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yup. So was the coal company. And the grocery store. And the landlord. And the town doctor. But they all took company script and offered to automatically and simply deduct it from your pay.
> Creating slaves.
> A good gig for _almost_ everybody.


I still don't get your point. You can have the money deposited onto another debit card besides GoBank if you want and you won't see any difference at all.
If there is a problem with the deposit then it is Uber's fault not Gobank's. Whatever that problem is would happen with whatever bank you use. He asked how Gobank was and the answer is no different than any other bank. Now if the question is a problem with UBER then that is a different issue and he did not ask that. Your problem is with Uber not Gobank. What do you want them to do, send you a paper check?

And if your issue is that the transfer is free with Gobank but .50cent with other banks, then you are right , you have a problem, and it is you are paranoid about Uber. Paranoia is illogical.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> I still don't get your point. .


I know you don't. Prolly because there is a LOT of years separating us. 
Your point is no less valid than mine, we just have a different perspective.

I grew up in a different time and place than you. Nothing wrong with that, it's just the way it is. I grew up in a company town, and saw my father work for a company that made it a policy to enslave it's workers. I saw what it did to a community, I saw my father resist. I was taught to resist enslavement. You call that paranoid. I call it freedom. Paranoid? Yea, maybe. But it doesn't mean that they aren't out to get ya.

I am fiercely independent. Sometimes to my own detriment. But it's the way I was raised. I don't need or want Uber to do me any favors, save me money on my banking, or gas or any other damn thing. I want to do my job, and have the pay check on time and not bounce. That's all I want from Uber. I don't want to depend on them for anything because if and when it's time to leave, I want it to be swift and easy.

I know you don't get that. And I hope you never come to a point where you do.

Uber on.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

We're just talking about a form of payment. All the guy asked is if anyone did GoBank. You should have just said "no" and left it at that, instead of exposing your paranoia like that. Hopefully, he got something out it from those of us who actually use it.

And by the way, you have no idea how old I am or where I grew up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> We're just talking about a form of payment. All the guy asked is if anyone did GoBank. You should have just said "no" and left it at that, instead of exposing your paranoia like that. Hopefully, he got something out it from those of us who actually use it.
> 
> And by the way, you have no idea how old I am or where I grew up.


Apologies for attempting to engage you in discussion.
Won't happen again.

Here .. kiss the kitty.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Apologies for attempting to engage you in discussion.
> Won't happen again.
> 
> Here .. kiss the kitty.


I forgive you, just make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, you get to have Uber as your bank.
> They do SUCH a good job at everything else, I can't wait till they start offering Uber Dental Program.


Need a tooth removed? No seatbelt required as we speed up and stop quickly for a quick and semi painless tooth extraction


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

When I cash out to GoBank, the funds are available immediately. Cashing out to my personal bank, it costs $.50 and takes 2-3 days before I can access. GoBank is a convenience I appreciate and I've never had an issue with it.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Just heard Uber is now going to have it's own credit card now through Barclay Bank. GoBank was not Uber but this new one will be. Wonder how it will affect GoBank debit card?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The more they can get drivers 'into the system' the more slave-like we will become.
Slavery ain't all that bad - if the massa is nice.


----------



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

Bump. I decided to sign up for GoBank for the fact that I can allocate my earnings and expenses on my car from Uber, and also report my earning to my CPA. Thanks to Telsa34


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I cash out of my account every day and it works out good I drive for both Lyft and Uber and in Jacksonville Florida Uber outpaces Lyft so what little money that I make from Lyft pays for my gas so almost all my money from Uber is profit of course wear and tear on the car but since I'm a retired mechanic I take care of that the card is really good I've never had an issue with it.


----------



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> I cash out of my account every day and it works out good I drive for both Lyft and Uber and in Jacksonville Florida Uber outpaces Lyft so what little money that I make from Lyft pays for my gas so almost all my money from Uber is profit of course wear and tear on the car but since I'm a retired mechanic I take care of that the card is really good I've never had an issue with it.


I was thinking of same thing. Use Uber income for gas and maintenance. Withdraw cash when I want to get gas so that the gas station doesn't charge me for debit/credit tax per gallon, or per fill. My next goal is to save enough so I can use Uber income to buy new car  ... IF that is possible. Uber is just one of my part time gig. I do have another job that pays for my bills. I'm gonna keep Uber income strictly for automobiles


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

The Good - mine is a VISA, so I can use it at Costco. Costco only takes VISA now.

The Bad - I've done 7 transactions and only got 1 text from them. My settings are to get a text from any transaction.

I won't be depositing money onto the card again.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Dreamcrusher said:


> I like the money vault. I put in a percentage of my earnings for repairs in it and use that money for repairs or maintenance as needed.


What is said money vault?


----------



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> What is said money vault?


Its a Savings Acct. 
This... GoBank lingo is kinda 'hip.' Your checking account is called "stash." Your transfer transaction is called "Unstash." All others are the same lingo as any banking system. 
So, if you wanna be 'hip,' GoBank


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Works good use it all the time.


----------



## intrakitt (Sep 14, 2016)

birkenstock said:


> Lol! Good point, CanadianUberMan My mistake. I guess my "thinking put loud before I thought it through" conjecture goes to show how much I absolutely distrust Uber corp with my money. They seem to take advantage of every stinking opportunity to disadvantage drivers, one penny at a time. *sigh*


If you don't trust Uber with your money, that IS the reason to use the GoBank card. I cash out DAILY (sometimes hourly - up to 5 times a day), then go to any one west bank (there's one near me) because they charge nothing to get your cash. I drain my cash from the card and put it into my actual Chase account, or just use the money on the debit card immediately. Uber gets NOTHING extra from me. I've been doing this for a year.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Has anyone had a hard time signing up for Gobank? It says to check my info.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, you get to have Uber as your bank.
> They do SUCH a good job at everything else, I can't wait till they start offering Uber Dental Program.


It'll be fine. An Uber driver will come to your house with a pair of pliers.


----------



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Has anyone had a hard time signing up for Gobank? It says to check my info.


I don't think I had trouble signing up with GoBank. Hope you can get in to GoBank.


----------



## Gsuscryst (Jul 27, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I know you don't. Prolly because there is a LOT of years separating us.
> Your point is no less valid than mine, we just have a different perspective.
> 
> I grew up in a different time and place than you. Nothing wrong with that, it's just the way it is. I grew up in a company town, and saw my father work for a company that made it a policy to enslave it's workers. I saw what it did to a community, I saw my father resist. I was taught to resist enslavement. You call that paranoid. I call it freedom. Paranoid? Yea, maybe. But it doesn't mean that they aren't out to get ya.
> ...


You don't explicitly mention this, I would assume it though... but since you didn't directly address, I don't want to assume...
Your father price checked stuff at the company store vs the store he drove to, YES? Avoiding the company store just on the grounds of principal is a little stupid. And it would still male sense to buy things that were the same price or only very very slightly more expensive based on how much time and gas was spent to visit the independent store...
In 99 to 01, I worked as a package handler inside a UPS facility. They opened up a "company" store inside. it was just a generic 7/11-ish gas station store selling drinks and snacks primarily. But it wasn't truly a "company" store, the store itself was stocked, run and manned by a 3rd party contracted with UPS. This store was brand new and I quit a couple months later so I didn't have much experience with it. It was convenient, as it was located directly by my loading area. But if the prices were outrageous, which I don't recall that being the case, I certainly wouldn't have shopped there unless there was some unusual circumstance.

But what is really glaring is... your general mistrust....yet you willingly work for the most moral bankrupt company currently in the USA. Besides their underhandedness and willingness to thrive in grey areas... They just based on your pay rate are already exploiting you by an embarrassing amount! UBER was just barely worthwhile when I first signed up in 2014 and has consistently gotten worse and worse every year.

So... why do I drive for UBER? I basically don't. I kept my shit current just in case I do need money in a pinch. I typically have driven for a span of two weeks or less every year, mostly, I've skipped two/three years entirely. They lured be back the first time with $45 to $60 hourly guarantees. Then again when they allowed in app tipping. Not worth it, never really has been.

No one should have to deal with the headache of caring for and maintaining a vehicle in order to get a $9 dollar an hour job with zero benefits.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This is an old thread ... I had to go back and read for context. And, you breach a lot of subjects.

The thing about 'the company store' is that you can buy on credit, easy credit. All you needed was an employee number. Then it was deducted automatically from paycheck. The company had control over too many facets of a life. Some people would end up in debt to the company store. (Which also charged for housing).

_Ya load sixteen tons,
wadda ya get.
Another day older
and deeper in debt.
Saint Peter don't cha call me,
cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store._

I was taught not to mix up too much with the same company. It allows too much control. You can end up a slave to the company.
I will work for someone that I don't trust - IF they pay quickly and with no hassle. If I start getting the feeling that they're going to screw me to the wall, I walk. And, it's easy to do IF they not my landlord, healthcare provider, food provider, etc. Discounts I don't need. I've told more than one 'boss', keep the discount - put it on my paycheck. I'll provide my _own _discounts, thanks.

Oh, and as of the writing of this post, I have not driven for about four months now. I used Uber. And I mean, I USED Uber. (not the other way around). I was able to engage a lot of people in conversation, and was able to get the subject around to me looking for a real job. I'd pitch my resume three or four times a day .... for two years. I talked to a lot of people. I got lots of good leads - and am now _gainfully _employed.

Yes, I have a general mistrust. It's my starting point. Trust (and respect) must be earned from me. Uber never showed me any reason to trust -- in fact, quite the opposite. They never did it to me, but the first time there would have been a 'delay' in my payday would have been the last day of my driving for them. It's strictly COD with these crooks.


----------



## Gsuscryst (Jul 27, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> This is an old thread ... I had to go back and read for context. And, you breach a lot of subjects.
> 
> The thing about 'the company store' is that you can buy on credit, easy credit. All you needed was an employee number. Then it was deducted automatically from paycheck. The company had control over too many facets of a life. Some people would end up in debt to the company store. (Which also charged for housing).
> 
> ...


Understood. And being generally mistrusting, isn't exactly a bad thing, although I call myself cautious. It sounds better. And I don't assume that someone is going to rip me off, I expect that they won't. But I keep my eyes wide.

The company store letting you buy on credit, isn't intrinsically evil. Although I bet the sale pitch for the first company store opening ever was present along the issues you are fearful of. Having access to credit can be a godsend, and can also be easily abused to the point that you fall into a trap.... I'll say, "a trap," an not "their trap." Its no different than credit cards, although, perhaps more fair... since they subtract your debt from your pay and don't charge interest or a fee even. Perhaps they did. IDK. My issue wasn't your feelings or your concern with this particular company store... but more so your blanket statement. But maybe you had done the leg work and knew that there actually was zero upside.

I live near by a major city. SOme of my favorite times UBERING was driving in the city on a Friday and Saturday night. So much hustle and bustle, I could just feel excitement in the air. Picking up people dressed to impress, in good spirits, and out to have fun... it was contagious... a little. As it got later into the night, my excitement would turn nearly towards depression. Why wasn't I out and about in the City having fun? Instead I was a second class citizen driving people around for peanuts. WTF.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Gsuscryst said:


> Understood. And being generally mistrusting, isn't exactly a bad thing, although I call myself cautious. It sounds better. And I don't assume that someone is going to rip me off, I expect that they won't. But I keep my eyes wide.
> 
> The company store letting you buy on credit, isn't intrinsically evil. Although I bet the sale pitch for the first company store opening ever was present along the issues you are fearful of. Having access to credit can be a godsend, and can also be easily abused to the point that you fall into a trap.... I'll say, "a trap," an not "their trap." Its no different than credit cards, although, perhaps more fair... since they subtract your debt from your pay and don't charge interest or a fee even. Perhaps they did. IDK. My issue wasn't your feelings or your concern with this particular company store... but more so your blanket statement. But maybe you had done the leg work and knew that there actually was zero upside..


You've never lived in a company town, worked for the company, rented your home from the company, went to the doctor who was an employee of the company, went to the grocery store that was owned by the company ... once you live in that type of community and do all that you see how many slaves they have.

Then when you get your paycheck it is zeroed out, and two weeks till next payday, and the kids are hungry today. So, what do you do? Go to the company store and run up more bills, send the kid to the dentist, buy gas ... and the next payday your check is zeroed out again. You can't quit because you owe the company too much, you can't get a better job because you can't afford to leave this one ... and the beat goes on.

Dad would rather feed us rice and beans than buy groceries at the company store. I remember cutting my leg once, pretty bad, and he sewed it up because we couldn't afford a doc to do it. White cotton thread on a curved upholstery needle. Still got the scar.

So, I repeat. The only thing I wanted from Uber was a paycheck that didn't bounce. I don't need or want any discounts, bonuses, credits, badges, or any of that shit. I can, and will, arrange my own finances. When they cut my pay and then say 'But hey, we giving you a discount on your gas if you go to the company gas station' I see that for what it is. Smoke.

There's not many left like me any more.  People these days want the 'free money', the easy way. Hell, I resisted auto-deposit for a long time. Dinosaurs die off after a while.


----------

